# Where do I start with a digging play spot??



## Kobe (Feb 16, 2011)

Peanut (S&P, 8 week old female) would looove a digging spot. I have read a lot on them but I feel overwhelmed and not sure where to begin...

Sand, or stones? Depth? Unsupervised during the night? Minimum age?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You have some options:

Snarf has both a "Dig Box" - kleenex box cut down and filled with fleece strips (some people just make the hole on the box bigger; I cut the top off the box). I put a few pieces of kibble in it every night - he doesn't dig in it so much as reaches and stretches for the kibble. :roll: 

But he LOVES his "Rock Garden" - a large (7"?) petfood dish with aquarium gravel (larger stuff so he won't try to eat it). Again, I put treats in it at night (dried fruit cut in teeny pieces) and he digs like crazy in this on and off all night.

We are planning to get some wheatgrass and plant it in a tray in Snarf's cage. We just need to get some plants going.

No sand - including Chinchilla dust! It sticks to sensitive, private areas...clean gravel is okay...aquarium is likely the safest.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 16, 2011)

That sounds great! thanks!

How deep would you recommend putting the gravel? one or two inches i guess?


----------



## Sliceofpie (Feb 13, 2011)

Would love to see a picture of the grass when you get it


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I used one small bag of gravel - it's only about 1/2" deep. Keep in mind you're going to have to fish around in there every morning to find the stuff that wasn't eaten, so you don't want it too deep.

Yes...sliceofpie...if we actually get this project going, I will post pics.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

Are you planning on your hedgie, MissC, to eat the grass or just play in it? I like the idea. I am just curious about it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Wheatgrass is healthy & Snarf's a picky pants so I doubt he'll eat it... :roll: 

I plan to hide mealies in it (hide as in put in three or four, then let Snarf loose on 'em, then remove what he doesn't find). I'd like to do a 'controlled' experiment and leave a couple mealies in the grass to see what would happen...it would be awesome if they would just live in the grass content enough they didn't try to escape into my livingroom...yeccchhh...and Snarf could forage whenever he wanted...I somehow think I will be forever moving mealies from the fridge to Snarf's home... :roll:


----------

